# I am $2800 poorer on paper today because of a Trump tweet



## MordechaiGoodbud

I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.

Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.

His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .

I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.

Trump is a stupid jerk.


----------



## miketx

Buy American.


----------



## TheOldSchool

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.


Trump is an idiot.  The market will correct his nonsense once it's clear nobody cares about what he tweets.


----------



## Manonthestreet

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.


All of these have bounced right back ....


----------



## Missourian

Aw,  you poor thing...you and Old School should hug it out.  

Trump's election has caused him to have a mental breakdown...so it could be worse.


----------



## the_human_being

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.



You should invest your money in Mexican companies and corporations now. Perhaps invest heavily into the peso as well. Mexico is about to boom on account of Trump. Right????


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Oil was down and energy was down...doubtful it was over a tweet

Or the fact they are involved in an acquisition there are questions over...good grief

EEP | Stocks Price Quote for Enbridge Energy LP


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.



Well then I should blame Trump for my penis for being down seeing he has yet to fill my Viagra!

So yeah he sucks!


----------



## OnePercenter

TheOldSchool said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an idiot.  The market will correct his nonsense once it's clear nobody cares about what he tweets.
Click to expand...


Unless he acts on what he tweets.

Just thinking; I wonder whose getting advances on his tweets. Wouldn't that be an investors wet dream?!


----------



## Weatherman2020

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.


Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?


----------



## TNHarley

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.


 Suck it up. A foreign company is dictating what American citizens should do using our own government. 
I will use anything to laugh in their faces.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OnePercenter said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an idiot.  The market will correct his nonsense once it's clear nobody cares about what he tweets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless he acts on what he tweets.
> 
> Just thinking; I wonder whose getting advances on his tweets. Wouldn't that be an investors wet dream?!
Click to expand...


   Insider tweeting?


----------



## Cellblock2429

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.



/---- Speaking of stupid jerks, why didn't you buy some protective puts to guard you against a loss? Especially in a provider of construction material like steel?


----------



## MarathonMike

That merits a C'MON MAN!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.



     I wont give a dollar value since it'd probably make you jump off a tall building but the wife and I's bank stocks have gone up ten bucks a share since November 8th.

      We're winning Bigly!!!!


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont give a dollar value since it'd probably make you jump off a tall building but the wife and I's bank stocks have gone up ten bucks a share since November 8th.
> 
> We're winning Bigly!!!!
Click to expand...

My wifes 401k has gone up 5000 dollars since nov.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Better dump it....

*Barchart Technical Opinion*
SELL
The Barchart Technical Opinion rating is a 64% Sell with a Strengthening short term outlook on maintaining the current direction.

Longer term, the trend strength is Maximum. Long term indicators fully support a continuation of the trend.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Dude I just shrunk the Earnings of US companies in Mexico*


----------



## koshergrl

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.



Poor baby. Why would you invest in Canada? What an asshole. Betting against us. You deserve to have your stock plummet.

My people are going to make a killing though.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.



Perhaps you should try investing in American industry? Example 5,789 of how Trump is making America great again.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

Weatherman2020 said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
Click to expand...


Indeed, the Dow jumps to 20'000 and he says to himself "lets invest in Canada." The Dow is up well over 1,300 since Trump was elected. Confidence in American markets are higher than they've been in the past eight years. And this guy says "Let's invest in Canada."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Dow jumps to 20'000 and he says to himself "lets invest in Canada." The Dow is up well over 1,300 since Trump was elected. Confidence in American markets are higher than they've been in the past eight years. And this guy says "Let's invest in Canada."
Click to expand...


 Liberal investor?


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Dow jumps to 20'000 and he says to himself "lets invest in Canada." The Dow is up well over 1,300 since Trump was elected. Confidence in American markets are higher than they've been in the past eight years. And this guy says "Let's invest in Canada."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberal investor?
Click to expand...


Not sure. I don't see why a liberal would invest in a carbon heavy foreign industry when he could be investing in a perfectly good subsidized but failing solar industry right here in the good ol US of A. I've got a hot stock tip for him: Solyndra


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Dow jumps to 20'000 and he says to himself "lets invest in Canada." The Dow is up well over 1,300 since Trump was elected. Confidence in American markets are higher than they've been in the past eight years. And this guy says "Let's invest in Canada."
Click to expand...


 Personally I dont mess around in the market while a liberal is in the white house.
   While i'm sure there are ways to make money i do just fine waiting for conservative rule.
    This rule has served me well over the last fifty years.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Dow jumps to 20'000 and he says to himself "lets invest in Canada." The Dow is up well over 1,300 since Trump was elected. Confidence in American markets are higher than they've been in the past eight years. And this guy says "Let's invest in Canada."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I dont mess around in the market while a liberal is in the white house.
> While i'm sure there are ways to make money i do just fine waiting for conservative rule.
> This rule has served me well over the last fifty years.
Click to expand...


This is also the reason we've had 30 years of Republican Secretary of Defens's until an ideologue entered the White House in 2008. Never trust a liberal on the economy, foreign policy, or national defense. This has been the rule for every democrat post LBJ.


----------



## Vandalshandle

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.




...and this is the reason that I have sold almost all of my stocks, until the Loose Cannon-in-Chief causes a market meltdown. He will continue to artificially manipulate the public market, until he goes full metal jacket, and starts a trade war.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

Vandalshandle said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is the reason that I have sold almost all of my stocks, until the Loose Cannon-in-Chief causes a market meltdown. He will continue to artificially manipulate the public market, until he goes full metal jacket, and starts a trade war.
Click to expand...


8 years of the largest market manipulations in the history of the United States and now he's got a problem. Amazing how the opinions change with the drapes in the White House.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is the reason that I have sold almost all of my stocks, until the Loose Cannon-in-Chief causes a market meltdown. He will continue to artificially manipulate the public market, until he goes full metal jacket, and starts a trade war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 years of the largest market manipulations in the history of the United States and now he's got a problem. Amazing how the opinions change with the drapes in the White House.
Click to expand...


I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

Weatherman2020 said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
Click to expand...


Smarter than you.

I bought those shares 3 or 4 years before Trump was elected.

It now has a 9% yield and it will come back.

I bought an additional 100 shares yesterday after it fell to $21.15.

Don't know much about the stock market, do you?


----------



## Wyatt earp

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.




I read how his tweets can make the stock markets go up or down.. 

I thought by you liberals always saying a president don't effect anything?


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

bear513 said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read how his tweets can make the stock markets go up or down..
> 
> I thought by you liberals always saying a president don't effect anything?
Click to expand...


No liberals said that.  You are full of shit.


----------



## Wyatt earp

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read how his tweets can make the stock markets go up or down..
> 
> I thought by you liberals always saying a president don't effect anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No liberals said that.  You are full of shit.
Click to expand...



Me thinks you should dump your stocks.. This is a new ball game. You're going to have to read this sun of bitch.. 

He is not a liberal or a conservative.. He just cares about America like I have never seen a president do in my 51 years alive


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

Vandalshandle said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is the reason that I have sold almost all of my stocks, until the Loose Cannon-in-Chief causes a market meltdown. He will continue to artificially manipulate the public market, until he goes full metal jacket, and starts a trade war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 years of the largest market manipulations in the history of the United States and now he's got a problem. Amazing how the opinions change with the drapes in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..
Click to expand...


Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is the reason that I have sold almost all of my stocks, until the Loose Cannon-in-Chief causes a market meltdown. He will continue to artificially manipulate the public market, until he goes full metal jacket, and starts a trade war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 years of the largest market manipulations in the history of the United States and now he's got a problem. Amazing how the opinions change with the drapes in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
Click to expand...


Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

Vandalshandle said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is the reason that I have sold almost all of my stocks, until the Loose Cannon-in-Chief causes a market meltdown. He will continue to artificially manipulate the public market, until he goes full metal jacket, and starts a trade war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 years of the largest market manipulations in the history of the United States and now he's got a problem. Amazing how the opinions change with the drapes in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
Click to expand...


Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is the reason that I have sold almost all of my stocks, until the Loose Cannon-in-Chief causes a market meltdown. He will continue to artificially manipulate the public market, until he goes full metal jacket, and starts a trade war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years of the largest market manipulations in the history of the United States and now he's got a problem. Amazing how the opinions change with the drapes in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
Click to expand...


Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

Vandalshandle said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years of the largest market manipulations in the history of the United States and now he's got a problem. Amazing how the opinions change with the drapes in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't go that far. Obama had the ideological cabinet. Aside from Ben Carson Trump has the realist cabinet. Obamas picks were those of political friendship and ideology. Trumps, in most part, were to get things done. On the whole Trump has certainly got the most professional cabinet in my lifetime. The adults are back at the table once again.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Vandalshandle said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years of the largest market manipulations in the history of the United States and now he's got a problem. Amazing how the opinions change with the drapes in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
Click to expand...



So you telling us Obama's was world  class leaders?


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

bear513 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you telling us Obama's was world  class leaders?
Click to expand...


The Obama cabinet was among the worst cabinets in the history of the United States. He hired a National security advisor who was a political pollster with no experience in national security, when selecting his last secretary of defense he was turned down by his top 6 or 7 choices because none of them wanted to serve under him, his first national security advisor tore his cabinet a new asshole in a book after he left the White House, and his priorities to his cabinet members were not to get things done for the American people but to concentrate on race, class, and gender. From his dangerous and feckless foreign policy to his ideological domestic policy the world got worseand nothing was achieved at home. 8 years later no one can honestly say he accomplished anything and if they tried they couldn't come up with a list of good that exceeded the bad. Worst president in my lifetime. The difference between the Obama cabinet and the Trump cabinet is night and day. The adults are back in the Whitehouse. The ideological red diaper babies have been booted once again.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. Obama had the ideological cabinet. Aside from Ben Carson Trump has the realist cabinet. Obamas picks were those of political friendship and ideology. Trumps, in most part, were to get things done. On the whole Trump has certainly got the most professional cabinet in my lifetime. The adults are back at the table once again.
Click to expand...


Not true, at all. The cabinet appointees are obviously picked based on their ability to get things UNdone, or, at least on their ability to practice passive aggressiveness.


----------



## Care4all

the_human_being said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should invest your money in Mexican companies and corporations now. Perhaps invest heavily into the peso as well. Mexico is about to boom on account of Trump. Right????
Click to expand...

invest in Russia, a sure bet, with Trump!


----------



## Vandalshandle

bear513 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you telling us Obama's was world  class leaders?
Click to expand...


Well, granted, Obama didn't have world class people like the republican leaders. Palin, Huckabee, and the others from the clown car that unloaded every time they debated last year. I suspect that Cruz has probably memorized the name of his agency by now.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

Vandalshandle said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. Obama had the ideological cabinet. Aside from Ben Carson Trump has the realist cabinet. Obamas picks were those of political friendship and ideology. Trumps, in most part, were to get things done. On the whole Trump has certainly got the most professional cabinet in my lifetime. The adults are back at the table once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true, at all. The cabinet appointees are obviously picked based on their ability to get things UNdone, or, at least on their ability to practice passive aggressiveness.
Click to expand...


If someone set you on fire and I enlisted a member of society to put it out you would claim not that he accomplished anything but that he merely undid something. The same rules apply for Obamacare. If Trump could walk on water you would claim that he couldn't swim.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. Obama had the ideological cabinet. Aside from Ben Carson Trump has the realist cabinet. Obamas picks were those of political friendship and ideology. Trumps, in most part, were to get things done. On the whole Trump has certainly got the most professional cabinet in my lifetime. The adults are back at the table once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true, at all. The cabinet appointees are obviously picked based on their ability to get things UNdone, or, at least on their ability to practice passive aggressiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone set you on fire and I enlisted a member of society to put it out you would claim not that he accomplished anything but that he merely undid something. The same rules apply for Obamacare. If Trump could walk on water you would claim that he couldn't swim.
Click to expand...


Trump does, indeed walk on water, and he will demonstrate that on the same day that he releases his taxes.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Manonthestreet said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> All of these have bounced right back ....
Click to expand...

*Suckers and Bloodsuckers*

They're bought cheap by the insiders who manufactured the panic that got the little fish caught in their net.


----------



## Vandalshandle

You can bet that these guys are all about helping out the average Joe in middle America!

Trump to preside over the richest Cabinet in U.S. history


----------



## Wyatt earp

Vandalshandle said:


> You can bet that these guys are all about helping out the average Joe in middle America!
> 
> Trump to preside over the richest Cabinet in U.S. history




I thought Trump was an orange orangutan dumb ass?

Which is it?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Vandalshandle said:


> You can bet that these guys are all about helping out the average Joe in middle America!
> 
> Trump to preside over the richest Cabinet in U.S. history




BTW don't you think it is a good thing?

Instead of entering office a poor ass one like Nancy and then using insider trading to become a millionaire?


----------



## Vandalshandle

bear513 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet that these guys are all about helping out the average Joe in middle America!
> 
> Trump to preside over the richest Cabinet in U.S. history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Trump was an orange orangutan dumb ass?
> 
> Which is it?
Click to expand...


I have never called Trump dumb. I have correctly identified him as a vile and disgusting self-serving, self aggrandizing, narcissistic prick, but not dumb.


----------



## Vandalshandle

bear513 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet that these guys are all about helping out the average Joe in middle America!
> 
> Trump to preside over the richest Cabinet in U.S. history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW don't you think it is a good thing?
> 
> Instead of entering office a poor ass one like Nancy and then using insider trading to become a millionaire?
Click to expand...


I guess the reason that she was never convicted of the crime of insider trading must be because she is "too big to fail". Sort of like the folks at Goldman Sacs, one of whom is one of the wealthiest people on Trump's cabinet.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Vandalshandle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet that these guys are all about helping out the average Joe in middle America!
> 
> Trump to preside over the richest Cabinet in U.S. history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Trump was an orange orangutan dumb ass?
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never called Trump dumb. I have correctly identified him as a vile and disgusting self-serving, self aggrandizing, narcissistic prick, but not dumb.
Click to expand...



How is he self serving? 

What does he get out of the deal of getting rid of illegals? 

What does he get out of the deal of telling the mayor of Chicago to stop the killings or he will step in?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Vandalshandle said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet that these guys are all about helping out the average Joe in middle America!
> 
> Trump to preside over the richest Cabinet in U.S. history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW don't you think it is a good thing?
> 
> Instead of entering office a poor ass one like Nancy and then using insider trading to become a millionaire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the reason that she was never convicted of the crime of insider trading must be because she is "too big to fail". Sort of like the folks at Goldman Sacs, one of whom is one of the wealthiest people on Trump's cabinet.
Click to expand...



There is no crime when you make the rules. 

.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet that these guys are all about helping out the average Joe in middle America!
> 
> Trump to preside over the richest Cabinet in U.S. history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Trump was an orange orangutan dumb ass?
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never called Trump dumb. I have correctly identified him as a vile and disgusting self-serving, self aggrandizing, narcissistic prick, but not dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is he self serving?
> 
> What does he get out of the deal of getting rid of illegals?
> 
> What does he get out of the deal of telling the mayor of Chicago to stop the killings or he will step in?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Again remind us again why would trump care about blacks killing one another on the streets of Chicago to the point he will use force?

What does he get out of it?


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

Vandalshandle said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. Obama had the ideological cabinet. Aside from Ben Carson Trump has the realist cabinet. Obamas picks were those of political friendship and ideology. Trumps, in most part, were to get things done. On the whole Trump has certainly got the most professional cabinet in my lifetime. The adults are back at the table once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true, at all. The cabinet appointees are obviously picked based on their ability to get things UNdone, or, at least on their ability to practice passive aggressiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone set you on fire and I enlisted a member of society to put it out you would claim not that he accomplished anything but that he merely undid something. The same rules apply for Obamacare. If Trump could walk on water you would claim that he couldn't swim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump does, indeed walk on water, and he will demonstrate that on the same day that he releases his taxes.
Click to expand...


And you just abandoned your own argument. Moving on. My work is done here.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet that these guys are all about helping out the average Joe in middle America!
> 
> Trump to preside over the richest Cabinet in U.S. history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Trump was an orange orangutan dumb ass?
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never called Trump dumb. I have correctly identified him as a vile and disgusting self-serving, self aggrandizing, narcissistic prick, but not dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is he self serving?
> 
> What does he get out of the deal of getting rid of illegals?
> 
> What does he get out of the deal of telling the mayor of Chicago to stop the killings or he will step in?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again remind us again why would trump care about blacks killing one another on the streets of Chicago to the point he will use force?
> 
> What does he get out of it?
Click to expand...


Generally restoring the rule of law reflects positively on an executive.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. Obama had the ideological cabinet. Aside from Ben Carson Trump has the realist cabinet. Obamas picks were those of political friendship and ideology. Trumps, in most part, were to get things done. On the whole Trump has certainly got the most professional cabinet in my lifetime. The adults are back at the table once again.
Click to expand...


Professional?

You must be kidding.  It's a collection of business criminal billionaires and Nazi dingbats.

It's the worst cabinet in American history.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Dow jumps to 20'000 and he says to himself "lets invest in Canada." The Dow is up well over 1,300 since Trump was elected. Confidence in American markets are higher than they've been in the past eight years. And this guy says "Let's invest in Canada."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I dont mess around in the market while a liberal is in the white house.
> While i'm sure there are ways to make money i do just fine waiting for conservative rule.
> This rule has served me well over the last fifty years.
Click to expand...


Historically, the economy does better under democratic administrations than republican administrations.

I made lots of money in the stock market during Obama's terms.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Dow jumps to 20'000 and he says to himself "lets invest in Canada." The Dow is up well over 1,300 since Trump was elected. Confidence in American markets are higher than they've been in the past eight years. And this guy says "Let's invest in Canada."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I dont mess around in the market while a liberal is in the white house.
> While i'm sure there are ways to make money i do just fine waiting for conservative rule.
> This rule has served me well over the last fifty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Historically, the economy does better under democratic administrations than republican administrations.
> 
> I made lots of money in the stock market during Obama's terms.
Click to expand...


  Democrats create instability in the markets because business never knows what kind of cockamamy new regulation or tax they're going to come up with next.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. Obama had the ideological cabinet. Aside from Ben Carson Trump has the realist cabinet. Obamas picks were those of political friendship and ideology. Trumps, in most part, were to get things done. On the whole Trump has certainly got the most professional cabinet in my lifetime. The adults are back at the table once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Professional?
> 
> You must be kidding.  It's a collection of business criminal billionaires and Nazi dingbats.
> 
> It's the worst cabinet in American history.
Click to expand...


Nazi dingbats... .. ... someone is butt hurt about this election.


----------



## william the wie

Care4all said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should invest your money in Mexican companies and corporations now. Perhaps invest heavily into the peso as well. Mexico is about to boom on account of Trump. Right????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> invest in Russia, a sure bet, with Trump!
Click to expand...


Very bad idea just look at their half-assed homestead act.


----------



## william the wie

The partisans of the original genocidal party founded by Andrew Jackson the original ethnic cleanser have the balls to call their opponents one of their successor parties? Funniest post I have seen on this board.


----------



## robertj22

I think first you should be alert about stocks. Which companies are growing or not...
So i suggest you have to use stock alerts websites or any person which will help to you....


----------



## Cellblock2429

william the wie said:


> The partisans of the original genocidal party founded by Andrew Jackson the original ethnic cleanser have the balls to call their opponents one of their successor parties? Funniest post I have seen on this board.


/I'm guessing buying protective puts is beyond your scope.


----------



## Skull Pilot

poorer on paper doesn't count.

don't sell at a loss and you lose nothing


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Weatherman2020 said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
Click to expand...



drumpf invests in many foreign companies, including in enemy countries.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit that Trump has made the manipulations more efficient. Before Trump, the rich paid Wall Street to manipulate the market. Trump has successfully cut out the middleman, and simply does it himself, with his tweeter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. Obama had the ideological cabinet. Aside from Ben Carson Trump has the realist cabinet. Obamas picks were those of political friendship and ideology. Trumps, in most part, were to get things done. On the whole Trump has certainly got the most professional cabinet in my lifetime. The adults are back at the table once again.
Click to expand...



Its terrifying that the RWNJs actually believe this. There was just an interview with some dumb and totally ignorant RWNJ who actually said drumpf is his hero and the media and Dems should stop reporting what he does. 

So far, everything drumpf has done benefits himself, his family and his 1% cronies, including the criminals in his cabinet. And he has already done harm to the poor and working class. 

The miners were mentioned above. He should be impeached for what he did to them. He lied about the jobs, put one of them in front of a mic to gush over him, handed the SEVEN miners ONE fucking pen. Do you think he ever got around to telling them that all he had done is make it legal for the 1% mine owners to poison their water?

Go read the rest of his "Exec Orders". 

We lost substantial money in the GWBush crash. My hope is that since he and his owners benefit from a healthy stock market, we won't lose under his lunatic regime. But, remember that he has said he likes it when the little guy loses because its good for his bottom line.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Skull Pilot said:


> poorer on paper doesn't count.
> 
> don't sell at a loss and you lose nothing




Surely you don't believe that "poorer on paper doesn't count". 

Have you thought that through?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Luddly Neddite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> drumpf invests in many foreign companies, including in enemy countries.
Click to expand...

Dufus thinks we are at war with Russia.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it again that got the most Wall Street and corporate contributions  in the 2016 presidential election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. Obama had the ideological cabinet. Aside from Ben Carson Trump has the realist cabinet. Obamas picks were those of political friendship and ideology. Trumps, in most part, were to get things done. On the whole Trump has certainly got the most professional cabinet in my lifetime. The adults are back at the table once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its terrifying that the RWNJs actually believe this. There was just an interview with some dumb and totally ignorant RWNJ who actually said drumpf is his hero and the media and Dems should stop reporting what he does.
> 
> So far, everything drumpf has done benefits himself, his family and his 1% cronies, including the criminals in his cabinet. And he has already done harm to the poor and working class.
> 
> The miners were mentioned above. He should be impeached for what he did to them. He lied about the jobs, put one of them in front of a mic to gush over him, handed the SEVEN miners ONE fucking pen. Do you think he ever got around to telling them that all he had done is make it legal for the 1% mine owners to poison their water?
> 
> Go read the rest of his "Exec Orders".
> 
> We lost substantial money in the GWBush crash. My hope is that since he and his owners benefit from a healthy stock market, we won't lose under his lunatic regime. But, remember that he has said he likes it when the little guy loses because its good for his bottom line.
Click to expand...

Says the nutjob who thinks we are at war with Russia.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> poorer on paper doesn't count.
> 
> don't sell at a loss and you lose nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you don't believe that "poorer on paper doesn't count".
> 
> Have you thought that through?
Click to expand...


you haven't realized a loss have you?

No.

Ergo you lost nothing


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> drumpf invests in many foreign companies, including in enemy countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks we are at war with Russia.
Click to expand...




Weatherman2020 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and Trump, of course, relates best to coal miners, rather than the rich. We know that is true, because he wore a hard hat when he talked to miners in West Virginia. the only reason why his entire cabinet is made up of some of the wealthiest people in America is that he doesn't want to take people away from the middle and lower socioeconomic classes because of the important work that they are doing. His Goldman Saks cabinet member is, of course, as pure as the driven snow. His Labor Secretary will do a great job, if he ever gets his legal problems solved with the employees of his fast food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. Obama had the ideological cabinet. Aside from Ben Carson Trump has the realist cabinet. Obamas picks were those of political friendship and ideology. Trumps, in most part, were to get things done. On the whole Trump has certainly got the most professional cabinet in my lifetime. The adults are back at the table once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its terrifying that the RWNJs actually believe this. There was just an interview with some dumb and totally ignorant RWNJ who actually said drumpf is his hero and the media and Dems should stop reporting what he does.
> 
> So far, everything drumpf has done benefits himself, his family and his 1% cronies, including the criminals in his cabinet. And he has already done harm to the poor and working class.
> 
> The miners were mentioned above. He should be impeached for what he did to them. He lied about the jobs, put one of them in front of a mic to gush over him, handed the SEVEN miners ONE fucking pen. Do you think he ever got around to telling them that all he had done is make it legal for the 1% mine owners to poison their water?
> 
> Go read the rest of his "Exec Orders".
> 
> We lost substantial money in the GWBush crash. My hope is that since he and his owners benefit from a healthy stock market, we won't lose under his lunatic regime. But, remember that he has said he likes it when the little guy loses because its good for his bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the nutjob who thinks we are at war with Russia.
Click to expand...



LINK to where I said I think we are at war with Russia. 

Moron. 





Skull Pilot said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> poorer on paper doesn't count.
> 
> don't sell at a loss and you lose nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you don't believe that "poorer on paper doesn't count".
> 
> Have you thought that through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you haven't realized a loss have you?
> 
> No.
> 
> Ergo you lost nothing
Click to expand...


Most wealth is "on paper".


----------



## Skull Pilot

Luddly Neddite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Investing in foreign companies during the Trump era.  Not too smart are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> drumpf invests in many foreign companies, including in enemy countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks we are at war with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have hired your local mail man to run the treasury. Ponder on that for a while and you'll see the error of your thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? His cabinet choices are classic in their total inexperience. The only ones that even understand their jobs are the Wall Street appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. Obama had the ideological cabinet. Aside from Ben Carson Trump has the realist cabinet. Obamas picks were those of political friendship and ideology. Trumps, in most part, were to get things done. On the whole Trump has certainly got the most professional cabinet in my lifetime. The adults are back at the table once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its terrifying that the RWNJs actually believe this. There was just an interview with some dumb and totally ignorant RWNJ who actually said drumpf is his hero and the media and Dems should stop reporting what he does.
> 
> So far, everything drumpf has done benefits himself, his family and his 1% cronies, including the criminals in his cabinet. And he has already done harm to the poor and working class.
> 
> The miners were mentioned above. He should be impeached for what he did to them. He lied about the jobs, put one of them in front of a mic to gush over him, handed the SEVEN miners ONE fucking pen. Do you think he ever got around to telling them that all he had done is make it legal for the 1% mine owners to poison their water?
> 
> Go read the rest of his "Exec Orders".
> 
> We lost substantial money in the GWBush crash. My hope is that since he and his owners benefit from a healthy stock market, we won't lose under his lunatic regime. But, remember that he has said he likes it when the little guy loses because its good for his bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the nutjob who thinks we are at war with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LINK to where I said I think we are at war with Russia.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> poorer on paper doesn't count.
> 
> don't sell at a loss and you lose nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you don't believe that "poorer on paper doesn't count".
> 
> Have you thought that through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you haven't realized a loss have you?
> 
> No.
> 
> Ergo you lost nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most wealth is "on paper".
Click to expand...


you still lost noting

and really if 2800 bucks is going to put you under you have a lot more to worry about than a market hiccup


----------



## Darkwind

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I should blame Trump for my penis for being down seeing he has yet to fill my Viagra!
> 
> So yeah he sucks!
Click to expand...

Viagra?  

Just do what I do.  Look at pics of SassyIrishLass


----------



## Picaro

OnePercenter said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an idiot.  The market will correct his nonsense once it's clear nobody cares about what he tweets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless he acts on what he tweets.
> 
> Just thinking; I wonder whose getting advances on his tweets. Wouldn't that be an investors wet dream?!
Click to expand...


Day traders aren't investors, they're parasites and idiots. The more of them that lose their shirts the better. They know nothing about the companies they churn. They will claim to, but they're liars.


----------



## Onyx

miketx said:


> Buy American.



Buy whatever is lightest on your wallet


----------



## Onyx

Remember these?


----------



## miketx

Onyx said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy whatever is lightest on your wallet
Click to expand...

Then suffer the consequences.


----------



## Juicin

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I own 600 shares of Enbridge Energy--a Canadian company that has oil pipelines in North America.
> 
> Trump is demanding that Canadian companies use U.S. made steel when they build their pipelines.
> 
> His tweet about this caused EEP shares to plummet $4.71 .
> 
> I am holding on to these shares.  I am sure they will rebound.
> 
> Trump is a stupid jerk.



This is a ltitle late as a response

But maybe you should take those complaints to some one who gievs a fuck? 

Why would Trump give a fuck about Canadian energy companies relative to messaging to Americans. American energy companies you ahve a point. But you really thought you were going to find sympathy here? lol


----------

